# Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M15 - Black [Pumpe bleibt stehen]



## Hirschauge (18. Juli 2017)

nAbend,
ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro für meine GTX 1080 ti gekauft. Sie eingebaut und getestet. Die GPU Schoss direkt auf 90°C also habe ich gehört ob es einen unterschied gibt wenn ich die Spannung trenne. Keine Veränderung, also habe ich Graka ausgebaut und gedreht während der PC lief und siehe da sie ging an.
Gesterb war sie wieder aus, also habe ich sie anschließend an 12V angeschlossen sie ging direkt an. Heute habe ich den PC wieder angemacht und sie war schon wieder aus. Also wieder herausgenommen weil ich gerechnet habe das die Spannung vielleicht zuviel des guten war, aber nach ein zweimal drehen der Graka ging die
Pumpe wieder an. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende habt ihr noch eine Idee an was es liegen könnte? 

Das habe ich schon getestet:
- 5V und 12V Spannung
- Am Mainboard angeschlossen und direkt am Netzteil
- Schrauben gelockert
- Schläuche so gelegt das die Pumpe nichts nach oben drücken muss.

Danke für eure Antworten. 

PS: Ich will sie nicht zurück schicken da ich dann alles zurückbauen müsste.


----------

